# 1994 Pathfinder - Reluctor / Distributor Problem ?



## 1994PathinTX (May 30, 2018)

Hello All

I am extremely Puzzled ... 

I have a 1994 v6 VG30
5-speed - manual
262,000 miles

my 1994 is extremely well taken care of 

here's the issue.


Nov 2017 
Idles perfect 800-900 rpm
One day in Nov 2017 - It started misfiring at 2500-3000 RPM - estimated 

I was told it was the ICM - Ignition Control Mod - was bad 

So I bought a ICM - installed it - it didnt seem to fix it - right away - so just fooling around - I took off the Coil Wire and reinstalled .. and drove it and wow no more misfiring 
Drives like New again 
Note: Recent – New: Plugs/wires, cap / rotor

Now we are in May 2018

About Mid-May -- it started doing the same thing - misfiring / backfire running real rough 2500-3000 rpm - no power 
So I thought ICM going bad - changed out - installed new ICM - DID NOT HELP 
Was told a Coil that is going bad / getting hot will create misfire 
Changed the Coil – New Coil did not fix it

So I changed the Cap/Rotor and Plugs and Plug Wires 
No Help - did not fix it 

Was now told the Reluctor in the Distributor is the Problem and need to install New Distributor

Repeat Problem

Start up – runs prefect for 10 minutes – then engine is at normal operating temperture – then it starts to misfire / backfire at 2000+ Rpm 
Let it cold down – starts runs prefect for 10 mins then repeats problem

Will a Bad Reluctor create this problem ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could. VG engines do tend to have distributor issues as they get up in miles. Often they'll act up when hot and start working ok when they cool down. Also, shaft bearings can develop play or fail over time. The best thing to do is replace the distributor assembly, preferably a genuine Nissan reman.


----------



## 1994PathinTX (May 30, 2018)

NF Mod/Nissan Master Tech

Thank you for your response..

Yes - I was also able to talk to a parts guy at my local Nissan - that ive known for yrs - 
he said the same as you.
He immediately said - Just from his personal memory - His dealership has sold lots of distributors for that yr range ( 89-98 ) known problem
the distributor in the 1994 VG30E - is used in 89-98yrs V6 engines 

Should have one on Monday / Tuesday ..

I am still puzzled as to why installing a New ICM back in Nov 2017 fixed the problem
Because it seems that the real problem back in Nov 2017 must have been the distributor going bad.. 

I'll update after installing new distributor

if you have any pointers on installing distributor - please - I welcome 

Thxs
Robert


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Perhaps the new ICM went bad? There are a lot of low quality parts available that don't last long, which is why I recommend getting a genuine Nissan distributor. You can get cheaper, but they usually aren't as good. As far as the distributor replacement, it's pretty basic. There's a 12MM head hold down bolt you'll need to remove. There's a gear on the bottom of the distributor shaft, so the shaft will turn as you remove and install the distributor, so use touch up paint or similar to make before and after marks to align with the rotor direction before and as you remove the distributor. The distributor base, if properly installed, will, when properly adjusted, have the hold down bolt just a hair off of the halfway mark in the adjustment slot. Of course, use a timing light and adjust the timing and base idle in ECM timing set mode as described in the FSM.


----------



## 1994PathinTX (May 30, 2018)

I did replace the ICM again - and did not make a difference -- so everyone Ive talked to and even you - are saying change the distributor.. 

unfortunately I cannot afford $450 for a Nissan Refurb Distributor - 

Can you elaborate on this:
..... adjust the timing and base idle in ECM timing set mode as described in the FSM.

I understand abt using a timing light - that the timing is going to be needed to be set - 
but honestly I didnt know abt base idle or setting the ECM timing set mode 

I still need to research what setting to set the the timing mark at... 

Guess I need to research more now


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks like Nissan discontinued them, anyway! To get in timing set mode, run the engine @ 2000 RPM for 2 minutes. Turn the engine off. Unplug the tps. Start engine and rev a few times and then let idle. Adjust the ignition timing and base idle. Turn engine off. Reconnect TPS sensor harness.


----------



## 1994PathinTX (May 30, 2018)

Thxs for your input -- 

what is TPS sensor harness / Location ?

I am not 100% - up on the acronyms


my plan is to install new distributor - today this afternoon / evening


----------



## 1994PathinTX (May 30, 2018)

TPS - I got it 
I had to think 
Throttle Position Sensor and I know where it is ... 

I've forgotten to ask : 
I'm wondering if this could be a " Camshaft Position Sensor " problem ?

Either way : if it is the a Reluctor or Camshaft Position Sensor - problem .... 

Both the Reluctor and Camshaft Position Sensor - are INSIDE the Distributor ...


Going to see if the EMC can give me a Code 
then set to TDC ( Compression ) - mark distributor - pull - install 

will ck back / update


----------



## 1994PathinTX (May 30, 2018)

ok
Ran Codes while key turned to the on position - all dash lights on / engine not running

Ran Mode 3
Mode 3 - is used to retrive all stored trouble codes in memory 
got 
Code 55

Code 55 = No Malfunction

I have it on TDC ( Compression ) - 
mark is lined up to 0 degrees
rotor is pointing to # 1 on distributor cap 
#1 piston is all the way up 

this tells me that the timing belt has not slipped


Code 11 = Crank Angle Sensor / Camshaft Position Sensor
Since I did not get a Code 11 - then it has to be the Reluctor - which I cannot see how a Reluctor can give off a code .. 

Now I could be wrong - and I should have ran Mode 5 ( Real Time Diagnostic Function ) - but Mode 5 is for Crankshaft Position Sensor (CPS), Mass Air Flow Sensor (MAFS) and/or Ignition signal are working properly.

I got on TDC - Comp --


----------



## 1994PathinTX (May 30, 2018)

EMC Codes

This info might be helpful for others :::

For V6:
1. Turn the ignition switch on, but do not start the engine. All of the lights in the dash should be on.

2. For VG30E with slotted switch: Turn the 'diagnostic mode selector' screw on the ECU fully clockwise. The check engine light will go out. Wait 5 seconds, then turn the screw fully counter clockwise.

3. After it blinks both LED's 3 times move the toggle switch back to the on position. After about five seconds it will start to output out the diagnostic codes as with the 4-cylinder ECU. Note each code as it is displayed, the red LED flashing once for 10's, and the green LED flashing once for 1's. Meaning: One red flash and two green flashes means code 12.

4. To clear the ECU of any trouble codes, move the switch to the "DIAGNOSTICS" position then back to the "ON" position and turn off the key.

==
ECU Diagnostic Mode Procedures
Mode I - Exhaust Oxygen Sensor Monitor
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Use Mode I to determine if the Oxygen Sensor is functioning properly.

Warm the engine to normal temperature.
Run the engine above 2000 RPM under no load while looking at the ECU.
Make sure the GREEN LED goes on and off more than five times during ten seconds at 2000 RPM.
If the number of flashes are not more than five, replace the oxygen sensor. If the LED does not flash, check the sensor's circuit.

Mode II - Mixture Ratio Control Monitor
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Use Mode II to determine if the air/fuel mixture is cycling correctly.

Warm the engine to normal operating temperature.
Turn the dial on the ECU fully clockwise (or if you have a switch, turn it on).
After the LED flashes twice, turn the dial fully counter clockwise (or turn the switch off).
Run the engine above 2000 RPM under no load while looking at the ECU.
If the RED LED blinks simultaneously with the GREEN LED, the air/fuel mixture is cycling properly.
If the RED LED stays off, the mixture is more than 5% rich.
If the RED LED stays on, the mixture is more than 5% lean.
If the RED LED stays on or off above 2000 RPM, complete the diagnostics before beginning repairs.

Mode III - Stored Fault Code Reporting
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Use Mode III to retrive all stored trouble codes in memory.
Use the above posted procedures.

Mode IV - Switch Operation Monitor
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Use Mode IV to determine if the Throttle Position Sensor (TPS), Starter circuit and/or Vehicle Speed Sensor (VSS) are in proper working order.

Turn the ignition switch on, but do not start the engine.
Turn the dial on the ECU fully clockwise. After the LED flashes 4 times, turn the dial fully counter clockwise.
Make sure the RED LED is turned off.
Make sure the RED LED turns on when depressing the gas pedal. If not, check or replace the Throttle Position Sensor.
Make sure the RED LED turns on when turning the ignition key the START position. If not, check or replace the starter.
Drive the vehicle with the ECU unbolted and within view. Make sure the GREEN LED turns on when speed is 12 MPH or more. If not, check or replace the Vehicle Speed Sensor.





Mode V - Real Time Diagnostic Function
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Use Mode V to determine if the Crankshaft Position Sensor (CPS), Mass Air Flow Sensor (MAFS) and/or Ignition signal are working properly.

Start engine.
Turn the dial on the ECU fully clockwise.
After the LED flashes 5 times, turn the dial fully counter clockwise.
Make sure LEDs do not flash for 5 minutes when racing or idling the engine.
If it flashes, count the number of flashes, turn engine off, and see the following 3 paragraphs. Perform real-time diagnosis insepction and repair or replace malfunctioning part if present.
if LEDs do not flash for 5 minutes, turn engine off.

If the RED LED flashes 3 times for 1.5 seconds, check the Crankshaft Position Sensor. Check the harness continuity at CPS when the engine is stopped. Inspect the harness for dust and clean if necessary. Check the pin terminal at ECU for bends and remove them as necessary. Reconnect harness and recheck continuity. During real-time diagnosis, tap the harness connector or component and check if trouble code is displayed. If so, replace terminal.

If the GREEN LED flashes twice-3 times for 0.5 seconds, check Mass Air Flow Sensor. Check the harness continuity at MAFS when the engine is stopped. Inspect the harness for dust and clean if necessary. Check the pin terminal at ECU for bends and remove them as necessary. Reconnect harness and recheck continuity. During real-time diagnosis, tap the harness connector or component and check if trouble code is displayed. If so, replace terminal.

If the GREEN LED flashes 4 times for 0.2 seconds 3 times, check the ignition signal. Check the harness continuity when the engine is stopped. Inspect the harness for dust and clean if necessary. Check the pin terminal at ECU for bends and remove them as necessary. Reconnect harness and recheck continuity. During real-time diagnosis, tap the harness connector or component and check if trouble code is displayed. If so, replace terminal.
=====

1986.5-1995 Nissan ECU Flash Codes(all engines)

11 Crank Angle Sensor/Camshaft Position Sensor.
12 Air Flow Meter/Mass Air Flow Sensor.
13 Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor.
14 Vehicle Speed Sensor.
21 Ignition Signal.
22 Fuel Pump.
23 Idle Switch.
24 Throttle Valve Switch.
25 Idle Speed Control Valve.
28 Cooling Fan Circuit.
31 ECM.
32 EGR Function.
33 Heated Oxygen Sensor.
34 Knock Sensor.
35 Exhaust Gas Temperature Sensor.
36 EGR Control-Back Pressure Transducer.
37 Knock Sensor.
38 Right hand bank Closed Loop (B2).
41 Intake Air Temperature Sensor.
42 Fuel Temperature Sensor.
43 Throttle Position Sensor.
44 ECCS Normal Operation.
45 Injector Leak.
47 Crankshaft Position Sensor.
51 Injector Circuit.
53 Oxygen Sensor.
54 A/T Control.
55 No Malfunction.
63 No. 6 Cylinder Misfire.
64 No. 5 Cylinder Misfire.
65 No. 4 Cylinder Misfire.
66 No. 3 Cylinder Misfire.
67 No. 2 Cylinder Misfire.
68 No. 1 Cylinder Misfire.
71 Random Misfire.
72 TWC Function right hand bank.
73 TWC Function right hand bank.
76 Fuel Injection System Function right hand bank.
77 Rear Heated Oxygen Sensor Circuit.
82 Crankshaft Position Sensor.
84 A/T Diagnosis Communication Line.
85 VTC Solenoid Valve Circuit.
86 Fuel Injection System Function right hand bank.
87 Canister Control Solenoid Valve Circuit.

91 Front Heated Oxygen Sensor Heater Circuit right hand bank.
94 TCC Solenoid Valve.
95 Crankshaft Position Sensor.
98 Engine Coolant Temperature Sensor.

101 Front Heated Oxygen Sensor Heater Circuit right hand bank.
103 Park/Neutral Position Switch Circuit.
105 EGR and EGR Canister Control Solenoid Valve Circuit.
108 Canister Purge Control Valve Circuit


----------



## 1994PathinTX (May 30, 2018)

Fixed
New Distributor installed / Timing set / Idle Set 

The Old Distributor - grinds when turned 

New Coil, ICM, Distributor, Cap/Rotor/ Plug Wires / Plugs 

Hey smj999smj - NF Mod/Nissan Master Tech ,,, I really appreciate your input and guidance 

262,000 miles - I do all my upkeep ... still runs like new 

256,000::
New Injectors / Regulator
New Timing Belt
New Water Pump
1st gear synchro finally wore-out - replaced all synchro's and main shaft
New Fly Wheel / Clutch / Pressure Plate / T-Bearing
Rebuilt Front suspension - everything plus CV Axles and Hub Races/Bearings 

All New 4 Wheel Disc Rotors
New Front Brake Hoses
New Front Bleeder Screws
New Brake Booster
New Master Brake Cylinder
New Brake Pads

4 New KYB Shocks ( free )

Rearend Torsion Bars ( 4 ) Replaced all Bushings - Pressed out / in

New Radiator
Power Steering - High Pressure - Been replaced 2 times 

New Battery
New Starter
New Alternator

New Head Lights ( Glass - not plastic )

Need to replace Fuel Pump - it works - but the Gas gauge on the dash doesnt work 

I bought this Pathfinder when it was 6 months old in 1994 - from the son of a Nissan Dealership Owner - it had 11,000 miles

Interior still looks like New

1994 SE
4x4 
5-Speed
4 Wheel Disc
Anti-Lock
Posi Rearend
Sun Roof 
Driving Lights

New Running Boards - Nissan Original 

4 stage Wax / Sealer - Paint Looks New
scratch remover
rubbing compound
polishing compound
wax / sealer

I do all my upkeep 

this path has seen a lot of 4x4 off road and sand - TX beach - Utah / Colorado / Washington

Runs like new


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, sounds like the shaft bearing failed; VG engines are pretty rock solid, but those distributors don't last forever!


----------



## 1994PathinTX (May 30, 2018)

-- shaft bearing failed -- 

ya - good thing that bearing unit is internal / enclosed and wasnt able to, after falling apart, get distributed throughout the oil 

those distributors don't last forever! --- 262,000 miles - that's almost forever 
$260 distributor / 260,000 
.001 cents per mile

I run abt 200 miles a week -- 
I filled up last night - and I got 4 miles extra per mile 

getting 15 mpg again ... 

so i've had a misfire problem / distributor noting firing correctly - for awhile - creating poor gas mileage 

I was wondering why - after I replaced the injectors back in May 2017 - that my gas mileage didnt get back to 15 mpg 
it had dropped to 8 mpg with 1 maybe 2 injectors that had gone bad and stuck open - my exhaust smelled like gas 
plus i had a code 51 - injector 
my plugs - 2 - looked gas fouled

so i replaced the injectors and only got 11 mpg afterwards 
but now all plugs now look even 

this pathy is very strong - the frame build and rear suspension and front suspension - built very well 
the VG30 E / 5-speed - great combo .. 

i had the owner of my local Nissan dealership - eye balling it - one day - he asked me if i was trading it in - I bought a car there for my mother -- i asked him if i should be trading it in -- 
he said:: hell no - they dont make them that good anymore and more so they made very few 5 speed ..


----------



## beelineparts (Jun 12, 2018)

If you ever need OEM Nissan parts. You should definitely check out this site. Offer free shipping as well. Beelineparts


----------

